# Argghh...my Xtrail blowing white/blue smoke from the tail pipe!



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

so the details: Yesterday i did a mild tune up on my 06 Xtrail. Things i have done often with no issues after the fact.
I removed two spark plugs to check their condition. Reinstalled and seated/snugged up the threads.
I sprayed my mass airflow sensor with the correct cleaner, let it dry for 30 minutes, reinstall.
I sprayed and wiped inside the throttle body with the proper throttle cleaner spray.
I removed my air cleaner filter box , blew/vacuumed inside it, reinstalled the ar filter.
I removed my PVC valve. Checked to make sure not clogged. ( i replaced it with a new one only 3 years ago) . Reinstalled it.
I made sure every hose i touched, every bolt i removed, etc, was reinstalled. I only just checked my engine oil level ( clean/good ), checked my tranny fluid condition ( clean/plenty). I had put in a 500 ml bottle of
*Gumout Regane High Mileage Fuel System Cleaner*
...was almost $14 cnd at the Walmart. I admit, i put the entire bottle of fluid in a 1/4 tank. But i have done this with 1/4, 1/2 tanks and never ever any issues. Anyways, after my simple tuneup, i went to start the car and it started up great, no problem. I shut it off, restarted it, revved it 30 seconds, let it idle. Shut it off, turned it on...let idle...shut it off. The engine purred. 

This morning i decide to go start my truck and drive to get a lotto ticket plus $15 of mid grade gasoline. ....White/blue smoke from the tailpipe.
I figure maybe it's the fuel injector cleaner, i drive it for 5 minutes. No change, warmer the engine, the more smoke. People in traffic behind me where trying to avoid my big clouds of smoke. I went to the gas station ( a ten minute drive) and go to put in $15 of mid grade. Start the truck, sae smoke. Drove for 20 minutes to see if smoke dissipates. Same crappy smoke. Especially when i step on the throttle.
I parked by a high school near my house and let the truck idle. During idling, i really do not notice any smoke. ( BY the way..i picked the school side street as there were no kids around, raining/windy out....the smoke got blown out into the empty school field so nobody got bothered by it.) With my engine running, i pop open my hood. Engine sounds normal, no smoke or funny smells from my motor. I pull out the dipsticks to the oil and transmission and everything looked normal. Close the hood, get into my truck, rev it a little...white/blueish smoke. I can even smell a slight metal ''aftertaste'' odor in that smoke. And it was just billowing out. Oh...should mention...first 10 minutes of driving, i can feel a lack of acceleration from 50 klm per hour and up. After 20-25 minutes of driving, the pickup felt a bit better, but i would not trust it on the freeway to merge/accelerate.
Finally, there are no dash lights lit up. -
-- Is it possible...a coincidence as i was commenting about maybe needing a new cat converter ''one day''....that it might just be my cat converter?? -
Or did i do something stupid , something i overlooked?? Too rainy wet outside to go tinker under my hood....i go start it up and take for a drive about 8pm ...long after rush hour is over so i don't piss off other drivers in traffic with the smoke or attract the attention of the police. >>>$$$$ ticket.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Gotta be something simple since you just worked on it. Does the smoke smell oily or chemical? If it smells oily then chances are it's your PCV or plumbing, if it smells chemical then your injector cleaner may have compromised an injector and now it's leaking.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

VStar650CL said:


> Gotta be something simple since you just worked on it. Does the smoke smell oily or chemical? If it smells oily then chances are it's your PCV or plumbing, if it smells chemical then your injector cleaner may have compromised an injector and now it's leaking.


ummm...i would say it smells chemical. Like...a metallic smell in the smoke. Trying to think of something similar. If you left a frying pan on your hot stove element ( no oil in the pan, empty pan) and you smell the pan itself burning. 

Odd tho if it is related to the fuel injector cleaner. Over the past 10 years, i have used a variety of fuel cleaners. Poured straight into my gas tank. Never a problem, old or well used vehicles.
even seen a few youtube vids where a mechanic suggest to pour a liter or two of Thinner into the gas tank ( with 3/4 full tank ) as that will clean the injectors. I did that over 1.5 years ago in my Xtrail, no issues, ran fine.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

i just googled and found this : 
What color smoke is a blown head gasket?
The most common sign of a blown head gasket is exhaust smoke. *White smoke* indicates that your car is burning coolant that is leaking into the cylinders. A similar problem is indicated by *blue* exhaust smoke, though this is a sign of oil leaking from the gasket.Apr. 7, 2018
--- i'm pretty sure i did not disturb anything to cause oil or coolant to leak into the wrong places. The things i mentioned previously regarding the tune up, done often on my xtrail, the matrix, and other cars i've owned. Never had any issues. I mean, if i screwed up, i be glad to admit and rectify it. Otherwise i need to drive it to a local mechanic and hope i don't get gouged on whatever repair is needed.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

tonyvancity said:


> ummm...i would say it smells chemical. Like...a metallic smell in the smoke. Trying to think of something similar. If you left a frying pan on your hot stove element ( no oil in the pan, empty pan) and you smell the pan itself burning.





tonyvancity said:


> What color smoke is a blown head gasket?


Yep, that's an injector, probably stuck wide open. There can be too much of a good thing with fuel system chemicals. It isn't a head gasket, that's white but you'd smell anti-freeze. You need to identify and fix the bad injector quickly or it will overheat and melt your catalyst. The simplest way is to pull plugs about 5 minutes after you kill the engine. The leaker will flood the cylinder and you'll be able to see it down the spark plug hole.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

VStar650CL said:


> Yep, that's an injector, probably stuck wide open. There can be too much of a good thing with fuel system chemicals. It isn't a head gasket, that's white but you'd smell anti-freeze. You need to identify and fix the bad injector quickly or it will overheat and melt your catalyst. The simplest way is to pull plugs about 5 minutes after you kill the engine. The leaker will flood the cylinder and you'll be able to see it down the spark plug hole.


IF it is an injector....i will need to have it replaced at the local garage. Is that an expensive part/labour repair on an 06 Xtrail? mind you, i live in Canada....we tend to pay more for everything all the time compared to you in the USA. .....but what is your usa guesstimate?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Dunno, I don't think we have your particular setup here in the 'States, but as I recall the QR20 is set up similar to the QR25 in the Rogue. That would be 3.5~4.0 hours labor, and since the fuel rail has to come loose, there's very little point in replacing one injector, just get a set of reputable remans and do all of them.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

is it possible for a mechanical shop to ''unstick'' the injector? or will it need replacement? I again googled a generic fuel injector cost and it said $300-500 for one injector . Some say to replace all 4 if high mileage, others say to just replace the bad injector. This could potentially be a big, big expense, one injector or all four.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

VStar650CL said:


> Dunno, I don't think we have your particular setup here in the 'States, but as I recall the QR20 is set up similar to the QR25 in the Rogue. That would be 3.5~4.0 hours labor, and since the fuel rail has to come loose, there's very little point in replacing one injector, just get a set of reputable remans and do all of them.


the 2.5L Xtrail engine is the same as the 2006 Altima 2.5L engine


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Way easier then, 2.0~2.5 hours.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

If you can't get them cheap then just one is okay. It's one of two things, either the injector is stuck wide open or a seal is blown. You can't do anything about the latter, but you can try _*very carefully*_ tap-tapping the injector body with a tack hammer if it's stuck, sometimes they'll free up. If you can get me a part number for the injectors I can try to source remans here in the 'States and see if anyone will ship to Vancouver.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Okay, from what I can tell (not infallible), your original injectors should be 16600-2Y905. Those cross-ref to a 16600-2Y90A and 16600-2Y915. If so, these will fit, and they do ship to Canada:









Bosch Fuel Injector 0986JG0022 For Infiniti Nissan 350Z FX35 G35 Pathfinder | eBay


Infiniti FX35 2003-2004 3.5L 3498CC V6 GAS DOHC Naturally Aspirated. Nissan 350Z 2003-2004 3.5L 3498CC V6 GAS DOHC Naturally Aspirated. Infiniti G35 2003-2004 3.5L 3498CC V6 GAS DOHC Naturally Aspirated.



www.ebay.com


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

OEM Hitachi FIJ0001 Alternate/OEM Part Number(s): 16600AE060, 16600AE061, 16600AE062 Rock Auto CAD $51.93 
They are not the same as an Altima.

Those Bosch referenced above are for a 3.5 V6.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

thanks for all the help/info guys. I will wait till tomorrow morning and with better daylight, flashlight etc, i can retrace my steps and see if i made a silly mistake and maybe an easy fix. If not, i may have no choice but to drive the 5 minutes to a nearby mechanical shop who fixed my Xtrail electrical issue last Spring. 
- I know the shop manager/owner. We worked together at an automotive shop for about a year going back 7-8 years ago. He cut me a deal on my first visit. Maybe he be sympathetic and give me a bit of a price break. ( so I was hired as the in house autoglass technician/shop helper...he was the 3rd year apprentice mechanic. )


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

New Fuel Injector for Nissan Pathfinder Sentra Maxima Altima - 16600-AE060 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for New Fuel Injector for Nissan Pathfinder Sentra Maxima Altima - 16600-AE060 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





AMF Brand $17.16 ea + $15 combined shipping









Brand New NISSAN / INFINITI OEM Fuel Injector 16600-AE060 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Brand New NISSAN / INFINITI OEM Fuel Injector 16600-AE060 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Branded Nissan $29.95 ea + $15 combined shipping


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

tonyvancity said:


> - I know the shop manager/owner. We worked together at an automotive shop for about a year going back 7-8 years ago. He cut me a deal on my first visit. Maybe he be sympathetic and give me a bit of a price break. ( so I was hired as the in house autoglass technician/shop helper...he was the 3rd year apprentice mechanic. )


If he does a lot of Nissan he might well have some good used injectors laying around. Those p/n's are pretty popular.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

VStar650CL said:


> If he does a lot of Nissan he might well have some good used injectors laying around. Those p/n's are pretty popular.


assuming they are in fact injectors that i need. Maybe he put on the scanner or do his mechanic magic and discover something else altogether. -
- pretty sure it's not a banana in the tailpipe. ( yup, i actually looked incase some dick was playing a prank on me)


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

tonyvancity said:


> pretty sure it's not a banana in the tailpipe. ( yup, i actually looked incase some dick was playing a prank on me)


Too funny! From what you said about the smell and the people behind you, I'd be pretty sure that's your issue. Nothing else smells quite like an injector cloud on a catalyst vehicle, it's uniquely chemical and very acrid. Oil and anti-freeze are "just" stinky, half-burned fuel is choking.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I wrote a thread on replacing the injectors, and the confusion surrounding the proper type including my communication with GB Remanufacturing. The Hitachi new ones from RockAuto are your best bet. Replacing them was a pain in the ass job, and in my case did not make much difference. I thought they must be clogged and worn after 220,000 KM, but they were actually still good and none of the O rings were leaking. I replaced my intake manifold gasket so did the injectors at the same time. You can probably get away with just removing half of it to be able to get the fuel rail and remove the injectors. Good luck. I hope it's nothing more major.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

quadraria10 said:


> Replacing them was a pain in the ass job, and in my case did not make much difference. I thought they must be clogged and worn after 220,000 KM, but they were actually still good and none of the O rings were leaking.


True, injectors are probably the rarest issue on Nissans in general. For the most part they're all very reliable and we rarely need to replace any, even on very old rides. Tony is just unlucky, or maybe the cleaner he used swelled and popped a seal. I've never used that particular brand so I can't speak for it.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

VStar650CL said:


> True, injectors are probably the rarest issue on Nissans in general. For the most part they're all very reliable and we rarely need to replace any, even on very old rides. Tony is just unlucky, *or maybe the cleaner he used swelled and popped a seal. * I've never used that particular brand so I can't speak for it.


-- or maybe the cleaner he used swelled and popped a seal. .....heyyyyy....maybe if that is the case, a mechanic could order me a new seal and hopefully not the entire injector??THAt be a best case scenario. Unless you know, seal cannot be ordered separately. I need to buy 4 new injectors and the mars rover engineer to fix it or something. 
I just started my xtrail, big bluey stinky smoke from the tailpipe. I can replace easy to access parts on most of my vehicles, but fuel injector work? Best left to a pro or i may end up doing some more serious damages $$$$$$


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

tonyvancity said:


> THAt be a best case scenario. Unless you know, seal cannot be ordered separately.


You can get seals, or even complete rebuild kits. Takes special tools to rebuild them, though. The only seals that are easy are the upper and lower ones where they socket into the rail and manifold.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

VStar650CL said:


> You can get seals, or even complete rebuild kits. Takes special tools to rebuild them, though. The only seals that are easy are the upper and lower ones where they socket into the rail and manifold.


 Well...sigh...so i just now pull out two coils and removed the sparkplugs.....fouled and dirty black oily looking. They were previously bone dry and normal yesterday Before i started up my Xtrail ( i did the mass air/ throttle clean/ clean air filter box first, never started the vehicle till after all put back together).

So with what you and others have mentioned, probably the injector cleaner caused issues and now i have a blown gasket?
I have a 2:30pm to 3 pm garage apptt today. Hoping i don't get gouged and under $300 would be nice but i really honestly doubt it.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

If there's two then maybe whatever you put in the tank messed up all the injectors, but if it's _oily_ then maybe you broke your PCV valve or somehow messed up the plumbing. Make sure you tell the guy _everything_ you touched.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

VStar650CL said:


> If there's two then maybe whatever you put in the tank messed up all the injectors, but if it's _oily_ then maybe you broke your PCV valve or somehow messed up the plumbing. Make sure you tell the guy _everything_ you touched.


you know what...i took my pcv valve out yesterday..and it came apart.....it's plastic....i have had it out twice before, no problem. This time it sorta came apart....i was pissed...but i carefully looked at it and it snapped back together....reinstalled and put the hose back on...sat securely.

This morning i lift the hood to take out my spark plugs, the hose to pcv valve looks normal/secure......possible the pcv is causing the issues? If i go buy a new one...you think it will stop my blowing smoke issue?
Cuz i be happy to go buy a $15-25 pcv valve and see if the oil burns out after starting up.....maybe that would do the trick....


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

$27 plus taxes for the Xtrail pcv valve. ( a well know big auto parts store here in metro vancouver)


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

tonyvancity said:


> you know what...i took my pcv valve out yesterday..and it came apart.....it's plastic....i have had it out twice before, no problem. This time it sorta came apart....i was pissed...but i carefully looked at it and it snapped back together....reinstalled and put the hose back on...sat securely.


_*Did you lose the spring, or maybe the plunger? Is the plunger maybe not seating anymore? Does the housing leak? *_

Hmmm. Go get a PCV before you do anymore messing around!


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

VStar650CL said:


> _*Did you lose the spring, or maybe the plunger? Is the plunger maybe not seating anymore? Does the housing leak? *_
> 
> Hmmm. Go get a PCV before you do anymore messing around!


i will head off soon...taking care of older senior parents at the moment.
- But in your opinion, if just by replacing the pvc valve, will that clear up the smoke? or is there other damage? also...i guess i need 4 new sparkplugs now, no? or should i just clean them up?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

tonyvancity said:


> i will head off soon...taking care of older senior parents at the moment. - But in your opinion, if just by replacing the pvc valve, will that clear up the smoke? or is there other damage? also...i guess i need 4 new sparkplugs now, no? or should i just clean them up?


Fresh combustion _without_ oil will un-foul the plugs without any help, so unless it's misfiring after repair, no worries. Right now you've basically turned it into a 2-stroke outboard. I'm a bit surprised at what you said vis the smell, but my nose isn't what it used to be either. If that's the problem, a new valve should cure it straightaway.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

VStar650CL said:


> Fresh combustion _without_ oil will un-foul the plugs without any help, so unless it's misfiring after repair, no worries. Right now you've basically turned it into a 2-stroke outboard. I'm a bit surprised at what you said vis the smell, but my nose isn't what it used to be either. If that's the problem, a new valve should cure it straightaway.


thanks a lot for your good advice...i hold off on the new spark plugs...as that be about $12-16 per plug! so off i go and get that pcv valve....chat soon.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

This story reminds me why one of my favourite sayings is "If it ain't broke, don't fix it."


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

X-hale said:


> This story reminds me why one of my favourite sayings is "If it ain't broke, don't fix it."


Can I hear a big, "Amen!"


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

can i hear '' FIXED''? .....fixed, test driven, clean as an electric car.  No smokey, no pokey...all okey dokey. 
-


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Texas needs you!


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

VStar650CL said:


> Texas needs you!


Y'all should pray to a higher power and ask for some help. 

Pray to Saint Stevie Ray Vaughn . For i am just a simpleton who successfully fixed his screwed up tuneup and pleased as punch i dont have to pay thru the nose for fuel injectors and so on. 
Giddyup.
Thanks to you and others for the help.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

I have a similar but far more intricate pencil drawing of Frank Zappa (an even better guitar player) on my wall.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

X-hale said:


> I have a similar but far more intricate pencil drawing of Frank Zappa (an even better guitar player) on my wall.


Is this the Zappa drawing you speak of? Zappa once hid an 8 member family of Ethiopian refugees in his nose for over a month. They were once again forced to flee when the camp fire smoke drifted out Zappa's nostril and potentially alerted the authorities to their presence.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

Not it. I'll try to post one.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

My daughter bought me this pencil drawing from the artist when he had a showing at her college about 10 years ago.
P.S. That ghost in the background over his left shoulder is me.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Whatever you guys do, just remember don't eat the yellow snow!


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

quadraria10 said:


> Whatever you guys do, just remember don't eat the yellow snow!


Why not?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

quadraria10 said:


> Whatever you guys do, just remember don't eat the yellow snow!


Chewbacca would.
(Probably Zappa too)


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

''Watch out where the huskies go,
And don't you eat that yellow snow''


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

quadraria10 said:


> ''Watch out where the huskies go, And don't you eat that yellow snow''


Huskies my asstronaut. You should see our back yard just from our two mini-pissers.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

Joe's Garage is written above my garage door and my WiFi network is called Inca Roads (my favourite song of all time). In the car my phone is listed as Cosmic Debris.
I've got about 20 Zappa records. I saw him live in 1976 at the huge expense of $5.50, I still have the ticket stub. You could say I'm a big fan.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

X-hale said:


> View attachment 7136
> 
> 
> My daughter bought me this pencil drawing from the artist when he had a showing at her college about 10 years ago.
> P.S. That ghost in the background over his left shoulder is me.


very cool, i like it. 
Zappa was a very interesting person. or has liked to be known as, a Freak. Frank Zappa | Biography, Albums, Songs, & Facts


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

definitely no snow here in Vancouver....got sunny and high near 10C. .....and even better that sundown is at 5:50pm. Gives me a chance to sweep and remove Husky brown landmines in the front yard of . 

And pickup/bag garbage front and back that lazy people toss .....since the pandemic, sure has been a lot more selfish jerks tossing facemasks, wrappers, bottles , junk.
The News reported that a lot of cities in north america, including Vancouver, have more aggressive/risky driving incidents then in the past. Like....anything goes/screw you-mentality.
How about where you guys live? any of you guys notice more horrible drivers then pre-March 2020? Speeders, Drag Racers Behaving Badly in Pandemic, Tempted by Empty Streets


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

tonyvancity said:


> How about where you guys live? any of you guys notice more horrible drivers then pre-March 2020? Speeders, Drag Racers Behaving Badly in Pandemic, Tempted by Empty Streets


Of course. People are frustrated. Some take it out by petitioning to sack their governor, others by being jackasses on the road. Some number of them will just pull the trigger, on themselves or someone else. It's unavoidable except in Florida, where the government seems to have realized that _all_ the COVID restrictions defy human nature. That is, even if they weren't already scientifically vacuous, which they are.

Here's a simple rule that all governments would do well to remember: People as individuals are smart and rarely panic unnecessarily. People in mobs, including the Twitter Mob, are easily panicked and are always both stupid _and_ dangerous. That's how we got here over a stupid disease that will, at the very worst, kill 3 in 100 people.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

VStar650CL said:


> Of course. People are frustrated. Some take it out by petitioning to sack their governor, others by being jackasses on the road. Some number of them will just pull the trigger, on themselves or someone else. It's unavoidable except in Florida, where the government seems to have realized that _all_ the COVID restrictions defy human nature. That is, even if they weren't already scientifically vacuous, which they are.
> 
> Here's a simple rule that all governments would do well to remember: People as individuals are smart and rarely panic unnecessarily. People in mobs, including the Twitter Mob, are easily panicked and are always both stupid _and_ dangerous. That's how we got here over a stupid disease that will, at the very worst, kill 3 in 100 people.


People as individuals are not smart. They are selfish and ignorant. What if the 3 in 100 happen to be your spouse and 2 children? Is it still just a stupid disease. If it was allowed to run rampant, far more than 3 in 100 would likely die. Perhaps that would be a good thing. The planet Earth is going down the shitter because of human activity. Get rid of a few billion and the world would be a better place. Just make sure the people who die are not related to me.
How did a thread about car exhaust drift so far off topic. I'm done and will not be checking in on this thread again.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

X-hale said:


> Get rid of a few billion and the world would be a better place.


I don't suppose he wants to be one of the "few billion".


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

VStar I don't think you should make a virtue of scientific ignorance, nor should you minimize the pain and loss far too many others have experienced. Other countries and societies have handled it way better. Denial and wishful thinking have played a huge role in the US Covid response. The effects on public health are just starting to become evident.








A Grim Measure of Covid’s Toll: Life Expectancy Drops Sharply in U.S. (Published 2021)


American life expectancy fell by one year, to 77.8 years, in the first half of 2020. It may rebound as the pandemic’s end approaches.




www.nytimes.com





The above is meant to educate not to cause insult. As for getting rid of a few billion of us to give the planet a break, maybe we should ponder the fact that energy and resource usage of the roughly 400 million Americans and Canadians is probably equal to that used by the poorest 3 billion or so. Would it be acceptable to say that the world would be better off if we all disappeared? There are better ways of thinking about how to improve human and all life on the planet. Other than offering others up for sacrifice, the question is what are you willing to do to improve things?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

quadraria10 said:


> VStar I don't think you should make a virtue of scientific ignorance, nor should you minimize the pain and loss far too many others have experienced. Other countries and societies have handled it way better.


I'm not, but the hypocrisy of not wanting to be one of the 3% and then wanting a "few billion" people to disappear is glaring. As for scientific ignorance, whenever y'all find a way to prevent the Chinese and Indians from building one new coal fired power plant a _week_, then maybe you can convince me that anything we do on this side of the world will matter. Until then, nothing we do in North America will put the slightest dent in "saving the planet". Try realism, it helps.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

PS - Just so you're aware, I'm the guy always telling _everyone_ that the future in automobiles is fuel-cell EV, which unlike plug-in EV's will have a carbon footprint not dependent on a dirty power source. But even there, the abundant source of hydrogen will be "cracked" natural gas, and there should be a major effort to find a clean and economical way to crack it onboard the vehicle so people won't need to fill-up with dangerous H2. I'm not against improvements in the slightest, I'm just adverse to misplaced priorities.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

''Americans make up just 5 percent of the global population, they use 20 percent of its energy, eat 15 percent of its meat, and produce 40 percent of the earth’s garbage.'' 
Source These Countries Have The Highest Energy Usage Per Person
And Canadians are as bad or worse. We cannot go blaming others and limiting their development so that we get to keep being the biggest consumers in the world. If I flip your argument why should they seek to cut back if the same planetary fate awaits them because the West refuses to limit its own polluting energy production? As things stand per capita energy consumption in the US is 3 times that of China and almost 10 times that of India.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

quadraria10 said:


> If I flip your argument why should they seek to cut back if the same planetary fate awaits them because the West refuses to limit its own polluting energy production? As things stand per capita energy consumption in the US is 3 times that of China and almost 10 times that of India.


People have been using -- and failing -- with the "set a good example" argument for years. It amounts to appeasement. Leaders like Xi understand power and force and very little else. Neville Chamberlain would have fared as badly with him as he did with Hitler. Turning economic screws with the power of our economies will accomplish something, meaningless self-sacrifice will not.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

just a reminder...let us be kind to each other...even on here. So much negativity in the world lately , pandemic or not. 

But, we can be friendly and helpful to each other on this forum, to start.  It is good to debate stuff and chit chat, but sometimes better to just let things be and continue on with something more positive . We ain't gonna solve the world's crisis' on an Xtrail forum. 
Play nice , lol.








....Dr. Bonnie is our top Provincial doctor/advisor and has given us great advice on this pandemic and this is her slogan. Often i forget to behave this way and i need a reminder to not be a dick to people.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

tonyvancity said:


> ....Dr. Bonnie is our top Provincial doctor/advisor and has given us great advice on this pandemic and this is her slogan. Often i forget to behave this way and i need a reminder to not be a dick to people.


Well said. Honest debate is often messy (that's what keeps it honest), but my apologies if anyone feels I went overboard. It's merely an issue I feel is being grossly misperceived and mishandled by all of our leaders, so naturally I feel strongly.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

No, you and others are good...but we should move on to the subject which this Nissan forum is about: Giving each other tips and advice and keeping our vehicles running smoothly .  

So having said that, My Xtrail : It is running as Borat would say Very Nice! After in installed the new plastic fantastic PCV valve, all my engine troubles faded away. As you mentioned, i buggered up the sealing part connection of the pcv valve. Had it off twice before in two years, no problem. Fragile little piece of crap. That gross blue -metallic , burnt oil stench smoke dissipated the longer i ran my engine. Started it and went for a drive. No smoke. So clean. Next day, started it twice in 4 hours....nice clean, no stinky blue smoke. Very clean. Park my truck next to a tesla running and you might think both vehicles are EV vehicles. That is how clean my truck is and also how full of beans i am too. 
Now only little thing i need to do is replace my two front amber parking marker bulbs. I noticed one was out. Pulled out the left front marker light and seen the bulb is blown. At least the two amber bulbs are cheap to buy and easy to replace.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)




----------

